
What Is the Best Version of Kali Linux to Start? Only to Learn - maxell1696
https://www.kali.org/downloads/
======
jrepinc
Kali Linux KDE 64 Bit [http://cdimage.kali.org/kali-2019.1/kali-linux-
kde-2019.1-am...](http://cdimage.kali.org/kali-2019.1/kali-linux-
kde-2019.1-amd64.iso)

~~~
maxell1696
thanks!!

